# 5 months puppy back legs problem



## napstah (Aug 20, 2016)

As the title says my 5 months puppy is having hind legs problem. As i was told by my vet and few random people on the street that he is cow hocked. Is there any way that i can correct this. I am walking him twice a day for a 4-5 kilometers per walk. 
I am giving him Canhydrox GAG to strengthen the connective tissue, joints, cartilages, bones, ligaments and tendons.
Here are some pictures. Also i created google plus shared album so you can see few videos of him walking: Videos
I need your help guys what do you think can i fix that or he will stay that way any tips are welcome. Thanks


----------



## napstah (Aug 20, 2016)

Bump


----------



## Casto (Jun 18, 2016)

maybe you'll get some tips soon! Good Luck!


----------



## carmspack (Feb 2, 2011)

10 km per day for a 5 month pup is too much.

give the dog a rest , feed him good clean protein, and let the dog grow up.


----------



## TwoBigEars (May 11, 2013)

Looks like typical conformation for a showline. It may get better as he gets older, it may not. And yeah, that is too much walking for a young pup which is not going to help.


----------

